# Slow usb 2.0 transfer to external HD



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

My usb 2.0 seems to be transferring really slow. I plugged it at the I/O instead of the hub in the front but no change in speed. I checked my hardware manager and I do have usb 2.0 support. Have an enhanced USB controller with some regular ones. Firewire works fine. Takes 3 min to transfer 3 gigs but my USB 2.0 takes 2 hours. I checked my IRQ's and the enhanced USB controller is all on it's on 23. I updated my mobo usb drivers but still getting usb 1.0 like speeds. I have XP service pack 1 and theoretically that includes the windows USB 2.0 drivers. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Use e-Sata 

If you don't have e-sata, then check your IRQs. (Start>Run>'msinfo32'). Expand 'Hardware Resources' and then 'IRQs'. You will see a list of numbers and info. USB will probably be in #9. If there's a lot of stuff (As in like 10+) in IRQ 9, change them to a free IRQ.

Hope this helps

-Walt


----------



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 6	Standard floppy disk controller	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	OK
IRQ 9	SCSI/RAID Host Controller	OK
IRQ 10	MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device	OK
IRQ 12	Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse (IntelliPoint)	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce 6200 OK
IRQ 17	OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller	OK
IRQ 18	Realtek AC'97 Audio	OK
IRQ 19	SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	OK
IRQ 20	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller	OK
IRQ 21	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller	OK
IRQ 22	SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller	OK
IRQ 23	SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller	OK

This is my IRQ. Doesn't look like anything is congested. I checked BIOS and USB 2.0 Support is enabled.


----------



## stlolth (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the same problem, only transfering data to a micro sd card in a mobile phone. But my IRQ does look KIND OF congested.

IRQ 0	High precision event timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	KWorld TV878 Audio Capture	OK
IRQ 6	Standard floppy disk controller	OK
IRQ 8	High precision event timer	OK
IRQ 9	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 16	Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1	OK
IRQ 16	ATI Radeon HD 4670	OK
IRQ 16	Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio	OK
IRQ 16	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0	OK
IRQ 16	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB	OK
IRQ 17	Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio	OK
IRQ 18	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA	OK
IRQ 19	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9	OK
IRQ 19	D-Link AirPlus G+ DWL-G520+ Wireless PCI Adapter	OK
IRQ 20	KWorld TV878 Video Capture	OK
IRQ 23	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8	OK
IRQ 23	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC	OK

As you can see USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB is on IRQ 16 which has many devices on it. But other USB Universal Host Controllers are on their own IRQs. Could this one USB Universal Host Controller be causing the problem?

And if so, i don't know how to change it's IRQ. When i go to device manager, and select "resources" tab, "use automatic settings" is grayed out and so is the "change settings" button.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

@stlolth - You need to start your own thread, its not nice to hijack someone elses thread here.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

aznmagic2015 said:


> IRQ 0	System timer	OK
> IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK
> IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
> IRQ 6	Standard floppy disk controller	OK
> ...


----------

